# M balfouri help



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a male M balfouri. He's made a sperm web and loaded up his pedipalps.

The thing is he has no tibial spurs and I know mature males of this species have them but he's made the sperm web proving that he is mature.

The lack of spurs is telling me he's still a juvenile but the sperm web is telling me he's not.

Anybody any ideas?


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that these tarantula's don't produce tibial spurs. But i suggest you wait for someone else slightly more experienced to confirm this.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I take it that isn't a recent pic as it seems to show normal pedipalps .


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

Mutley.100 said:


> I take it that isn't a recent pic as it seems to show normal pedipalps .


Here's a recent picture. It's the best I could get.

My question is does the mature male M balfouri have spurs as this one has made a sperm web but doesn't have spurs.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Did u see him under the sperm web???


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Did u see him under the sperm web???


Here's a pic. 

My fiancee witnessed him at it.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Did he shed ok????


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Did he shed ok????


Yeah, he shed fine. Just checked his enclosure and there was a molt inside his hide. He just went mental as we wrecked his house so very lively.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

How odd lol i always thought they had spurs 2.


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

selina20 said:


> How odd lol i always thought they had spurs 2.


Maybe he's just a horny juvenile:lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

waynegarland said:


> Maybe he's just a horny juvenile:lol2:


Lol could be. My sub adult B.smithi used to hump pinkies when i offered them lmao.


----------



## waynegarland (Feb 1, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Lol could be. My sub adult B.smithi used to hump pinkies when i offered them lmao.


Well I don't know what to sell him as. A mature male or a juvi male.


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Balfouri's can mate at an extremely young age, and I'm guessing he is pretty much ready. 

If you need some more advice, i know that alot of international people go on this website: The Tarantula Store -> General Tarantula chat Just make a thread asking and you should get some help.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

waynegarland said:


> Well I don't know what to sell him as. A mature male or a juvi male.


I would sell him as a MM tbh. As hes doing the right stuff hes just lacking horny bits lmao.


----------



## Leanne47 (Mar 24, 2009)

One of my M.balfouri matured into a male a couple of weeks ago and he doesn't have any tibial spurs either, so maybe this species doesn't have them.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

100% mature male - No doubt about it in the slightest


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> 100% mature male - No doubt about it in the slightest


Do they have hooks Dan???


----------



## roch7121 (Apr 8, 2010)

nope m8. adults dont have hooks. sure of that


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Pretty sure i remember our MM having hooks (could be wrong, my memory isnt great) and i cant find M.balfouri on the list of those without them.

http://atshq.org/boards/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=2858 tho this list is old now

This mentions male Monocentropus having tibial spurs http://www.baboonspiders.de/files/G...eus.remotus.New.genus.from.serpent.island.pdf


----------

